# Serial Cable by way of USB?



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

I picked up a serial cable for my HR10-250, which I am about to Zipper. Obviously, it has the "serial" termination on the end of the cable that is meant to connect to the computer.

Can I use a USB-to-serial connector to connect that serial end to a USB port on my laptop? My desktop computer (which has a serial connector) is downstairs, and my Tivo is upstairs. My laptop would be well-suited to use as the "hacking" computer for accessing the Tivo by way of a serial connection -- except it does not have a serial connector on it.

Your guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Avenger said:


> Can I use a USB-to-serial connector to connect that serial end to a USB port on my laptop?


Yes. That works fine.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I use this one. It's cheap and it works.


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW! Thanks for the quick replies. I have a USB-to-serial connector here, that I'm pretty sure is the same one that rbautch suggests. How do I configure it in hyperterm? Looks like it installs as a "Motorola Comp Modem." Do I use that as the connection device in Hyperterm? Or do I use the COM port enumerated to it? Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Just use the com port assigned to it and set up your terminal settings the same as you normally would for serial access.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Any thoughts on using the Zonet ZUC3100 USB adapter and a serial cable on a powerbook? I would definitely like to try this. 

I guess that I would simply plug the ZUC3100 into the powerbook and attach that to the serial cable? Do I need a null modem crossover adapter like on a regular Windoze serial port? 

Additionally, if the hardware is in order, is there a free or low cost software program to use with the ZUC3100 and the powerbook? 

Russ, Gunny or anyone else with experience? 

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

I wish I knew one of these would of worked. It would have been much more convenient than waiting for a regular db9 female to 1/8" mini cable. oh well...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They should work, as the USB-serial adapter in question connects to your 
computer, and there is a world of flexibility there to work, for drivers and terminal programs. 

Be sure to get one that is Mac compatble, if you care.

Drivers should be included with the OS, on a driver CD, or downloadable.
Your computer should come with a terminal program, or you can likely download a free one.

They provide the same DE-9M connector as on the back of your computer, so you will need the same cable setup to connect to the serial port on the TiVo.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

This is the one I have and it works just fine.

I'm not sure any of them wouldn't work.


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

Would I need to use a null modem adapter in between the Serial-to-USB adapter and the serial cable? I Zippered a fresh 250GB drive with a 3.1 image from Instantcake, and the Tivo ran fine when I started it with the Zippered drive. I was not, however, able to get a bash prompt AT ALL with the cable I put together, as described in this thread. But I did not have a null modem adapter the cable.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

I didn't have any null-modem adapter between my Serial-USB and the Serial-Tivo cable.
With sw ver 3.1, don't you have to 'catch' the boot sequence to get a bash prompt?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Avenger said:


> Would I need to use a null modem adapter in between the Serial-to-USB adapter and the serial cable?


It depends which TiVo Serial cable you have, and if applicable, a gender changer.

As said, the port on the Serial USB adapter is wired the same as the built in serial port on a PC, so what you need to make what cable you have work on a PC is what you need for a USB serial adapter.


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

If only my laptop had a serial port


----------

